# Repair or just replace



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

Looking for advice. I'm considering hiring a professional, but would like to know some things first.

My bathroom has textured and painted drywall. I had to remove some for stud repair, and then I replaced those areas with new drywall. 

The issues (as pictured):

1.) The ceiling has a bad old repair above the tub where you can see tape lines. Also, various nail pops.








2.) I have an outside corner where I'll need to mud/tape unfinished drywall to textured and painted drywall.








3.) A drywall patch above the old closet will mostly be concealed with crown moulding, but one area is acting like a butt joint with two pieces of already painted and textured drywall. This area would need to be mud and taped.








4.) An old towel rack has one area of drywall pretty "banged" up. This wall is painted and textured.








So, would it be better to just tear out all drywall and pay someone to mud and tape?

Would glueing and screwing 1/4" drywall to ceiling be the easiest way to conceal all the ceiling issues?

Or, will a professional be able to easily conceal these areas? 

Ultimately, I will be retexturing and repainting the entire room.


Thanks for any advice. (If a full tear out or adding 1/4" to ceiling are better options, I can do that stuff myself)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There all simple fixes. Why hire someone?


----------



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

Lack of confidence with the finish work. The closet area will be concealed by a built in cabinet, so maybe I'll practice on those walls and see if I can do a good enough job to build confidence.

I don't know how to prep the painted/textured areas appropriately to accept new mud/tape.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out You Tube, lots of videos on every step.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

to retexture you'll need a professional or *be able to spray orange peel*. If it were mine I wouldnt mess with the 1/4" just get someone to fix it. It would be worth it to have it done by a pro.


----------

